# Mini Comp for "Veteran" Members of SpeedSolving.com



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

I think everybody is longing for some competition right now, because of the lack of WCA comps, and as there are no mini-comps currently going on on the forums, I figured I would make a new one. I am taking inspiration from the Z-League (hope that's okay, @Zain_A24), and my previous mini comp, and kind of fusing them together. In order to join, 2 of the 3 following requirements must apply to you. The only reason I'm doing this is because (in general), newer members did not compete in my previous mini-comp when they signed up for it.

- Have been a member of the SpeedSolving forums for more than 90 days (3 months)
- Have 100+ messages
- Average under 30 seconds on 3x3 (must have proof, e.g. WCA profile, video of a sub-30 ao5, etc.)

Another change I made from my previous mini comp is adding clock as an event. The event list is now 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, skewb, square-1, clock, 3x3 OH, and 3x3 BLD. 2x2-5x5, pyraminx, megaminx, skewb, square-1, clock, and 3x3 OH will be Ao5. 6x6, and 7x7 will be Mo3, and 3BLD will be MoB2o4. @ProStar came up with this format, where you do 4 solves, then take the best 2 results from those 4 solves, then take the mean of those. For example, if your 3BLD solves were 1:00, 1:10, 1:15, and 1:20, you would take the 1:00 and the 1:10, and take the mean of those, which is 1:05.

Round 1 starts immediately; the scrambles are posted below. Rounds will end when everybody has said that they are done with their events. Please cross out any events that you are not doing, like the following example:


EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean3x3------------------------------------------------------------

You will enter your results using the same format as in the Z-League (you can copy and paste this table into your own post for your results). Remember to enter your times in the normal format: XX:XX.XX



Spoiler: Table



Round: ___


EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean3x32x24x45x56x6--------------------7x7--------------------PyraminxMegaminxSkewbSquare-1Clock3x3 One-Handed3x3 Blindfolded----------




Reply to this thread if you want to participate, and I will add your name to the list! Your name won't be added unless you meet 2 of the 3 requirements stated above.



Spoiler: Round 1 Scrambles






Spoiler: 3x3 



1. F' B' L U' R2 F' R' F' D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 R'
2. B2 D R2 U L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B D2 U' R B' L' D U
3. F' D2 R' L U' F L2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 B' U'
4. R F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 U B' F' U' B2 L' F2 D' R' D'
5. F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B R B F' D2 F2 R B D L





Spoiler: 2x2



1. F' U' F R' F' U2 F2 U2 F
2. R F2 U2 R F' R U R U2
3. F2 R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U' R2
4. U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 F
5. F' R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U R





Spoiler: 4x4



1. U' R' U2 R2 F L U R2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 B U Fw2 Rw2 B D2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 U' F2 D2 Rw' F2 D Rw2 B2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw D' B2 L
2. U' F2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R F' U' B' L D' L' F Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 U' B L2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U2 R2 Rw' D2 U L2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw B' Uw D2 Fw
3. F' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 L B' L D R B' Fw2 D Rw2 Fw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 B2 L' F' Uw2 Rw' F' Uw R Fw' Rw B2 R2 Uw2 Rw
4. F U2 F2 R' U' D B D' R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 L D2 F Rw2 U L Fw2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 D' R' F2 B2 Fw' D2 Fw' L Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 R' D' Rw2
5. B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 B' L F R D L' D B2 R U' Rw2 Uw2 U R2 L2 F R2 Fw2 Rw2 U B U Rw U' F' B2 L2 U Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' D' L2 F





Spoiler: 5x5



1. L2 Dw' Bw2 D' Dw Uw R2 Fw2 D' Uw Dw' L2 B Uw Rw L2 Fw2 Lw' F2 Uw2 B2 R' U Rw Bw2 L' Lw Bw2 Dw R2 Uw2 Lw Bw' Fw' F D' Fw2 F' B2 Lw' R L2 Rw2 F' Fw2 Dw2 R D' U L2 B' R Fw2 B2 F2 Lw2 D Uw U F2
2. Rw2 Uw F2 Fw' Dw D2 Lw Rw2 B2 Bw2 U' Dw' F' Dw' Rw2 F' B U' B Fw' Rw' U2 Uw2 Fw Lw' U' L U Uw2 B F' Lw Fw2 R' Dw2 U2 Lw Uw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw' Lw Dw2 U D' Bw2 F2 U' Dw' L B Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw B2 U
3. B' Bw D2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 B Lw R Uw2 Dw2 D2 B' Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Lw Uw2 Bw2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 B Bw' Dw' F' Fw2 Dw B D' Dw2 R2 Fw Bw2 R' F' Fw2 Uw D' Bw' L2 Bw Dw' B' D2 U2 F2 Rw' B Rw B' Dw2 U' D2 Uw'
4. L2 Fw' Rw U' Bw F2 Fw Dw2 Bw L2 F Rw2 D' Bw U D' F2 B2 L2 D2 Bw' R Bw D U' R' Bw' Fw' Rw2 B Uw R F' Rw' L2 F' Dw2 Lw L' Fw2 R2 L' Lw2 D U' L' D' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U' Lw' Rw B2 Lw2 F Lw2 U2 Uw2 D'
5. Bw2 Uw2 F2 Lw Bw2 R Fw' R2 U L' Bw2 U F2 U Bw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 Dw F Uw Lw Bw Lw2 L2 B Rw' U D2 Lw L' U F' Fw2 R' Uw2 U' Fw L' Uw' R2 L2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' D' Bw F2 Rw2 D2 R Fw2 Uw' Bw' R2 U





Spoiler: 6x6



1. Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw' L2 Dw R' Dw2 R F Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 F2 3Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 3Fw' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 L' 3Uw U Dw' B' U2 F2 R' U' L Rw' Dw2 F' Lw' B2 Bw 3Fw2 L Fw U2 L' U2 R' Bw' Lw2 L 3Fw' D2 Uw2 R' 3Fw' R2 Uw' 3Fw2 Bw' Uw2 D U R2 D' U' B' Dw' U2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 Dw 3Rw' Fw2 R' 3Fw Fw U' B' Uw2
2. D2 L F2 D2 Lw' Bw F' L Dw2 L' 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw' Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' D2 L' R U2 F B' Rw2 3Uw Fw' 3Fw2 D2 Lw' F' 3Fw' L2 3Rw2 R B 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw' U Uw F2 Dw2 L2 B' Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw' F2 R' L2 3Uw D' U2 Uw' Bw' R2 Dw' Fw' Dw' Fw Bw' Lw' 3Fw 3Rw Rw2 Lw' B Fw2 F' 3Fw2 Dw' Fw2 B U Bw'
3. Fw Rw2 L2 Dw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' L' D B 3Fw' Uw F' L Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw R' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 F Uw Fw' D2 Lw Bw Lw' Rw2 F2 3Uw Dw2 Uw Lw2 3Uw Uw 3Fw2 F' U2 3Uw2 L2 U' 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 L2 F 3Uw2 D Rw2 Uw 3Fw' Bw' Dw Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R Bw' D' Rw B' F2 3Fw2 3Rw' F Lw Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw D Bw' Fw2





Spoiler: 7x7



1. R Rw2 Bw' Lw' Fw 3Rw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw U2 F2 Rw2 F' D2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw' L R 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 R 3Uw2 Lw Fw2 3Rw 3Bw' Rw' R2 Uw' B F2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' Uw2 3Bw' Bw2 Uw Bw' L B Lw2 3Dw2 L2 Lw U' 3Lw' Rw2 3Bw2 Uw' Rw2 F' Rw Dw2 Fw2 3Dw' U2 3Rw 3Bw2 Uw2 3Lw Dw' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw' D2 R B' 3Rw' Dw' Uw2 3Rw Dw2 3Fw' B Fw2 3Uw' 3Lw' Lw Dw F2 R' Uw2 L D' Rw' F2 3Rw' U2 3Lw2 B Fw
2. 3Uw' 3Rw B 3Bw Bw2 3Dw' L2 F' R Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' L2 R F Dw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' R 3Rw2 L' U 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw F U2 3Fw 3Uw' D B2 R' F Bw U' Rw' 3Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 R Uw 3Uw2 Fw2 D2 B U Uw F L U' L' Dw 3Bw 3Uw2 Dw Bw Dw2 R2 3Bw' R2 3Uw2 R' D2 3Dw 3Lw2 D U' Dw 3Rw F2 Lw' B' Fw' D2 L2 Bw 3Uw' F' Rw Bw Dw F Lw 3Bw2 Lw' 3Dw Bw' 3Uw' R2 3Dw Uw2 L
3. Dw D' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw Uw2 B Rw 3Dw 3Rw Dw Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 D2 3Fw' Bw2 Fw 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw' R D2 Dw' 3Bw U 3Rw Fw2 B' 3Bw' L B' Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw Rw 3Lw2 Bw2 3Bw' 3Dw' Rw Fw' D2 3Dw' 3Fw' D2 F Dw 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw Uw F 3Dw Dw U2 Lw2 F2 L' Uw 3Lw R2 B Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Lw 3Bw Uw2 3Lw 3Uw2 3Lw' D2 3Dw F2 Bw2 Uw2 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw F L' 3Uw R' Fw 3Fw2 Dw Rw 3Bw Dw2 3Lw 3Dw' L 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw' D Uw'





Spoiler: Pyraminx



1. L' B L R' B U' L' R r' b u'
2. B' U' R' L R' U R U' l r'
3. U L' B R' U' L U' R' l r b u
4. L B' L' U B' L B U l b' u
5. U' L R' U B' U' L' B' l' r' u'





Spoiler: Megaminx



1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
5. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n





Spoiler: Skewb



1. B L' U B L' R' L B L'
2. L U L B' R' B' R' L R'
3. B R' L U' R U B' U' L
4. B' R B' U' L' B' U B R'
5. R U L' R' B U' L U' R





Spoiler: Square-1



1. (1,0)/ (-1,5)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,-4)
2. (3,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)`/` (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/
3. (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1)
4. (0,2)/ (3,3)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-3)
5. (-3,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)/ (5,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)





Spoiler: Clock



1. UR3- DR6+ DL1+ UL0+ U2+ R3+ D0+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5- R1- D1+ L1- ALL1- UR DR DL
2. UR3- DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U0+ R4- D3+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R5- D3+ L1- ALL0+ DR UL
3. UR4+ DR2- DL3+ UL1- U5+ R5+ D2+ L1- ALL2- y2 U4- R2- D1- L3+ ALL4- DR DL
4. UR0+ DR1+ DL1- UL1+ U0+ R5- D0+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R5+ D3+ L6+ ALL6+ DL
5. UR2+ DR2+ DL0+ UL3+ U2+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R6+ D1- L2+ ALL0+ DL UL





Spoiler: 3x3 One-Handed



1. F U F L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L U L' D' R D R2
2. U2 F' D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' U R U L D' B' F2 R2 F2
3. F L B2 D F R' U' F U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 B U2
4. B2 U' R D2 B D F' R' F L2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B
5. U2 R F R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 R B D L' U L D2





Spoiler: 3x3 Blindfolded



1. F2 R B D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L B' F U' R2 D2 F2 Fw' Uw2
2. L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 R' U R B R' U2 R' Rw' Uw
3. F' D' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U' L2 F' Rw Uw2
4. D L D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 B' L U2 B R' D R' F' Rw








Spoiler: Current Participants



- @BenChristman1
- @DerpBoiMoon
- @PetrusQuber
- @SpeedCuberSUB30
- @CrispyCubing
- @Josh_
- @Spacey10
- @Rafaello
- @GenTheThief
- @ProStar
- @Owen Morrison
- @Micah Morrison
- @BLCuber8
- @cubeshepherd


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Aug 30, 2020)

@BenChristman1 am i a "veteran"

cant film, but i have been in the previous mini comps and gotten sub 30


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> @BenChristman1 am i a "veteran"
> 
> cant film, but i have been in the previous mini comps and gotten sub 30


You have over 100 messages and you have been on the forums for more than 3 months, so you are in! I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 30, 2020)

"Veteran"


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2020)

When I saw the word "veteran" I was thinking 3+ years x3 still neat tho


----------



## tx789 (Aug 30, 2020)

Aerma said:


> When I saw the word "veteran" I was thinking 3+ years x3 still neat tho


Yeah 3 months isn't exactly veteran. I think 3 years still isn't enough for veteran but the lines where that starts is blurred and depends on who you ask.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 30, 2020)

Am I a vetteeerrraaaannnn
Yeah I’ll compete I guess. I’ll probably submit times later when I’m warmed up


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 30, 2020)

Can I participate?
For 3x3 times proof check out Zain's MoVsCritic thread.

I want to participate in 2x2,3x3,4x4.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m in! Check my WCA profile for 3x3 avg. I joined December 2019 and this is my 100th message. Perfection.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 30, 2020)

Can I join? I'll record on my YT, maybe. I average 34 tho, but I'll learn the G perms and revisit my algs,


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 30, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Can I participate?
> For 3x3 times proof check out Zain's MoVsCritic thread.
> 
> I want to participate in 2x2,3x3,4x4.


You don't have 100 messages. I'm a "veteran" so I'll compete I guess.


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 30, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> You don't have 100 messages. I'm a "veteran" so I'll compete I guess.



I don’t think it matters that they don’t have 100 messages because they have had an account for over 3 months and are sub 30. You only need 2/3. I will compete also.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Like I said, my main reason is just that new members on the forums are not active enough to submit their times within a reasonable amount of time, so that’s why I put quotes around “Veterans.”



PetrusQuber said:


> Am I a vetteeerrraaaannnn
> Yeah I’ll compete I guess. I’ll probably submit times later when I’m warmed up





SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Can I participate?





CrispyCubing said:


> I’m in! Check my WCA profile for 3x3 avg. I joined December 2019 and this is my 100th message. Perfection.





Nmile7300 said:


> I'm a "veteran" so I'll compete I guess.





Josh_ said:


> I will compete also.


All of you are in!



Spacey10 said:


> Can I join? I'll record on my YT, maybe. I average 34 tho, but I'll learn the G perms and revisit my algs,


You have over 100 messages, and you have been on the forums for 3 months, so you’re good as well!


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 30, 2020)

I'd like to join. I joined Speedsolving December 2019, my WCA ID: 2019SADE03, times are old but still sub30 (My averages are ~11.5s now), unfortunately this is my 90th message.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> I'd like to join. I joined Speedsolving December 2019, my WCA ID: 2019SADE03, times are old but still sub30 (My averages are ~11.5s now), unfortunately this is my 90th message.


You're in!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Round 1


EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean3x321.4018.81(14.14)(DNF (18.41))16.8919.032x2(4.91)4.402.21(1.46)3.113.244x4(1:16.52)1:15.841:16.171:05.64(1:00.09)1:12.555x5(2:36.34)2:15.942:27.622:33.64(2:11.25)2:25.736x6--------------------------------------------------7x7------------------------------------------------------------Pyraminx8.99(11.62)10.79(6.09)9.539.77Megaminx1:58.562:02.26(2:03.11)(1:48.10)1:56.431:59.08Skewb(9.57)9.8410.4619.25(20.71)13.18Square-1(24.36)29.47(38.57)35.7126.6130.60Clock------------------------------------------------------------3x3 One-Handed37.61(52.60+)(35.29)40.8637.6838.723x3 BlindfoldedDNF (5:40.85) 6E 2C offDNF (3:11.15) 2E 4C offDNF (5:49.76) got corners, forgot edgesDNS----------DNF


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 30, 2020)

EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean*3x3*11.9011.4711.65(14.27)(8.60)11.762x2------------4x4------------5x5------------6x6------------7x7------------Pyraminx------------*Megaminx*(57.84)54.8357.42(52.30)54.6255.62Skewb------------Square-1------------Clock------------*3x3 One-Handed*(15.36)14.49(13.58)15.2614.1614.643x3 Blindfolded------------

Edit:
I have completed my events. (I may update it further, but I don't care if it gets closed before I get to those)
Also very surprised to see that I am the most senior member here...
and I have barely been here for 4.5 years. That's hardly "veteran" status. Maybe you should have called it "seasoned" members?


----------



## ProStar (Aug 30, 2020)

I'll compete as soon as I have some time. I've been here for 300+ days, have just above 100 posts, and both of my official results are sub-30



BenChristman1 said:


> and 3BLD will be MoB2o4. @ProStar came up with this format, where you do 4 solves, then take the best 2 results from those 4 solves, then take the mean of those. For example, if your 3BLD solves were 1:00, 1:10, 1:15, and 1:20, you would take the 1:00 and the 1:10, and take the mean of those, which is 1:05.



Just to be clear, I didn't come up with this. Kit & Andrew talked about it a while ago on LBL, and I just have always liked that idea



Aerma said:


> When I saw the word "veteran" I was thinking 3+ years x3 still neat tho



There's almost no one left from a few years ago


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 30, 2020)

This just seems like elitism for no reason.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 30, 2020)

I would like to join, I meet all the requirements.


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 30, 2020)

Round: 1



EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean3x310.72910.842(9.217)11.624(11.763)11.0652x22.824(3.821)2.692(2.465)2.9562.8244x446.577(44.660)47.59947.116(52.345)47.0975x5(1:57.475)1:47.766(1:47.024)1:49.4501:53.1621:50.1266x63:59.9713:58.6104:01.260--------------------3:59.9477x77:05.5526:35.4316:59.870--------------------6:53.618Pyraminx3.0372.649(3.755)3.189(2.621)2.958Megaminx1:51.765(1:42.061)1:51.2641:48.813(1:52.286)1:50.614Skewb(4.528)5.7014.721(6.007)5.7795.400Square-1(13.565)20.962(25.198)19.44516.40818.938Clock13.30414.84513.336(11.402)(14.952)13.8283x3 One-Handed24.79824.734(24.137)(25.643)24.98224.8383x3 Blindfolded2:54.058(3:05.044)(3:31.950)2:49.395----------2:51.727

I'll compete in every event, and edit the post when I do them (6x6 and 7x7 will be done propably by the end of the week, when my MGC6 and Spark M arrive, if that's OK. If not, I'll do them on my current (aka bad) cubes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'll compete as soon as I have some time. I've been here for 300+ days, have just above 100 posts, and both of my official results are sub-30





Owen Morrison said:


> I would like to join, I meet all the requirements.


Both of you are good! I’ll add you to the list.


ProStar said:


> Just to be clear, I didn't come up with this. Kit & Andrew talked about it a while ago on LBL, and I just have always liked that idea


Oh, okay, I must have missed that part of the episode or something.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

I'll join. I meet the requirements


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 31, 2020)

Round 1


EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean3x315.3516.2020.9213.4314.5215.362x23.034.112.903.112.813.014x457.5756.0949.3258.3658.6557.345x51:53.521:51.511:48.231:50.451:57.541:51.836x6------------------7x7------------------Pyraminx7.9416.659.394.135.397.57Megaminx1:13.981:33.151:23.461:30.821:29.401:27.89Skewb8.716.314.285.125.435.62Square-122.8323.2429.7026.5522.6724.21Clock12.9414.2717.8715.1914.9514.803x3 One-Handed------------------3x3 Blindfolded2:22.962:17.85DNF(3:16.40)2:31.99---2:20.40

Done. Megaminx was awful, the 1:13.98 was PB2 but ig I just was turning slow. 2x2 is amazing now that I use cll. Everything else was mediocre.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon @Josh_ @Micah Morrison @Nmile7300 @Owen Morrison @PetrusQuber @ProStar @Spacey10 @SpeedCuberSUB30


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 2, 2020)

EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean*3x3*24.29228.05220.51425.08919.63223.298*2x2*7.2558.0923.7477.1218.8047.489*4x4*------------5x5------------6x6------------7x7------------Pyraminx------------MegaminxSkewb------------Square-1------------Clock------------3x3 One-Handed3x3 Blindfolded--

Will update with my 4x4 times.


----------



## qwr (Sep 2, 2020)

You have a weird standard for veteran

Invite @Faz and @Stefan for some real veterans


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

Aight I’ll get in on this, been here over a year and my PR ao5 is 12.99


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> You have a weird standard for veteran



That’s why it’s “veteran” with quotations...


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 2, 2020)

Round: 1



EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Average/Mean3x320.5616.4518.4217.9512.9317.612x24.106.225.974.425.155.184x456.391:15.551:17.821:03.521:05.641:08.275x5---------------------------------------------------6x6------------------------------------------------------7x7---------------------------------------------------PyraminxMegaminxSkewbSquare-1Clock5.704.995.675.85DNF5.743x3 One-Handed3x3 Blindfolded---------------------------------------------------------

I will edit it later if I do more events


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 3, 2020)

I honestly don't have time to do this


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I honestly don't have time to do this


Okay, should I take you out? You don’t have to do every event.


----------



## ProStar (Sep 3, 2020)

Round: 1


*Event**Solve #1**Solve #2**Solve #3**Solve #4**Solve #5**Result**3x3*16.9415.6717.8817.5517.9017.46*2x2*3.203.113.123.574.013.30*4x4*1:12.341:09.861:04.551:08.891:15.661:10.03*5x5*3:43.163:12.453:42.893:24.332:59.083:26.56*Pyraminx*5.986.126.675.765.125.95*Megaminx*2:22.222:35.082:46.562:14.992:58.732:34.62*3x3 OH*32.0928.7430.9824.5620.0128.09*3BLD*DNF3:12.40DNF3:45.89N/A3:29.15

I'm so rusty -_-


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2020)

I will throw in a few events later today or tomorrow. Thanks for doing this.



ProStar said:


> I'm so rusty -_-


Wait until you see my times, lol : )


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Okay, should I take you out? You don’t have to do every event.


Can I come back later if you take me out?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Can I come back later if you take me out?


Yes, you can do Round 2.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2020)

@BenChristman1 What is the best (or only way to) properly copy and paste the format for the times? I tried to do it a minute ago in a post I now deleted and it was a complete mess of weird [TD]3x3[TD]...etc. I can't seem to figure out what I am doing wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> @BenChristman1 What is the best (or only way to) properly copy and paste the format for the times? I tried to do it a minute ago in a post I now deleted and it was a complete mess of weird [TD]3x3[TD]...etc. I can't seem to figure out what I am doing wrong. Thanks in advance.


I think you can just do CTRL+C and CTRL+V, but I’m not sure what would be wrong. If you have issues, then you can just make your own table.


----------



## ProStar (Sep 3, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> @BenChristman1 What is the best (or only way to) properly copy and paste the format for the times? I tried to do it a minute ago in a post I now deleted and it was a complete mess of weird [TD]3x3[TD]...etc. I can't seem to figure out what I am doing wrong. Thanks in advance.



Yeah, that happens when you copy a spreadsheet. Just press the spreadsheet button and make one


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2020)

EventSolve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5Mean/Average3x314.9915.2113.4117.9617.9016.032x23.963.114.784.064.054.024x41:11.631:03.821:06.081:09.101:08.031:07.745x56x67x7Pyraminx8.086.205.086.935.356.16MegaminxSkewbSquare 1Clock3x3 One Handed3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## nihadahd (Sep 7, 2020)

Can i join; I joined 2 years ago I don’t have a WCA id so i wanna know how I can sent you a ao5.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 7, 2020)

I'll skip this week I guess. I'm busy with school and stuff.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2020)

nihadahd said:


> Can i join; I joined 2 years ago I don’t have a WCA id so i wanna know how I can sent you a ao5.


Probs YT


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 7, 2020)

nihadahd said:


> Can i join; I joined 2 years ago I don’t have a WCA id so i wanna know how I can sent you a ao5.


Sure, just like @PetrusQuber said, you can PM me an unlisted YouTube video. Let me know if you can’t and we’ll find some other way.


Micah Morrison said:


> I'll skip this week I guess. I'm busy with school and stuff.


You can just do it whenever you have time, otherwise you can just skip Round 1.

Make sure you submit your results everybody!


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello can I participant in this mini comp I haven't been to a comp here I am new


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 7, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Hello can I participant in this mini comp I haven't been to a comp here I am new


You don't fit at least 2 of the requirements, sorry.


----------



## Kbeast (Sep 7, 2020)

Aww man to bad I’m not a “veteran”


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Hello can I participant in this mini comp I haven't been to a comp here I am new


RIP theres the weekly comp tho


Kbeast said:


> Aww man to bad I’m not a “veteran”



Keep forgetting, will send results tomorrow


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> You don't fit at least 2 of the requirements, sorry.


Why

Not fair


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 7, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Why
> 
> Not fair



It is perfectly fair. Read the first post. You don't fit the requirements. There are plenty of other comps you can do here.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> It is perfectly fair. Read the first post. You don't fit the requirements. There are plenty of other comps you can do here.


Like what ?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 7, 2020)

https://www.speedsolving.com/pages/rules/ read these, follow them, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 7, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Like what ?


The weekly competitions run by @Mike Hughey, and Race to sub x threads.


----------



## nihadahd (Sep 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sure, just like @PetrusQuber said, you can PM me an unlisted YouTube video. Let me know if you can’t and we’ll find some other way.
> 
> You can just do it whenever you have time, otherwise you can just skip Round 1.
> 
> Make sure you submit your results everybody!


Can I send it to you via discord


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 11, 2020)

nihadahd said:


> Can I send it to you via discord


Why wouldn't you just want to PM him here? It would take much less time as you wouldn't have to go through the hassle of finding out his discord name and all that stuff.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 11, 2020)

nihadahd said:


> Can I send it to you via discord


Yes, just PM it to me. You can go to the top right corner and there will be an envelope next to your name.


----------



## nihadahd (Sep 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes, just PM it to me. You can go to the top right corner and there will be an envelope next to your name.


OK I Will but it might take bout 11 days as my main is now broken and the new one I ordered will only arrive on that date


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2020)

I am 25 years old. Do I qualify as a veteran in the cubing community. I am much older than many of the active cubers.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I am 25 years old. Do I qualify as a veteran in the cubing community. I am much older than many of the active cubers.


This comp kinda died, plus, that’s not what it’s based on, look at the OP.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

I guess I'm kind of a veteran. I remember when @ProStar posted 100 times a day


----------

